# French emissions zones



## RogerV (Mar 27, 2017)

France, emissions zone restrictions and disabled blue badge holders.

Blue badge holders are exempt from needing an emissions sticker.

Derogation in case of disability?
Crit'Air, this eco-friendly pellet must be affixed to the windscreen of all vehicles. The classification, which comprises six categories, which are identifiable by their color, depends on the type of engine and the date of first registration. During pollution peaks, only "clean" vehicles (categories and areas sometimes extended by the local authorities) will be allowed to circulate in the restricted area. But there are derogations that concern, among others, people with disabilities. Indeed, according to decree n ° 2016-847 of June 28, 2016 (in the link below), "Access to the restricted area can not be prohibited: vehicles carrying a parking card for disabled persons Provided for by Article L. 241-3-2 of the Code of Social Action and Families "(referred to as the Mobility Inclusion Card since 1 January 2017, the related article below). Attention, this assumes that the cardholder is present in the car.

Translated by Google from...

Crit'Air et circulation diffÃ©renciÃ©e : en cas de handicap ? - En ce moment (9504)


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 27, 2017)

Could you please clarify  if I would need an emission sticker anyway on my van, or only if I am going into a restricted city.
I have not been able to fathom out the German system either except to understand that it would cost me €30. 
Clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## RogerV (Mar 27, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Could you please clarify  if I would need an emission sticker anyway on my van, or only if I am going into a restricted city.
> I have not been able to fathom out the German system either except to understand that it would cost me €30.
> Clarification would be appreciated.



I have read nothing except what is in the notice. From my reading a disabled badge is sufficient.


----------



## Tezza (Mar 27, 2017)

But how will they know? The cameras will look at the reg and see it has not been registered. Maybe French registered vans might be. And again a blue badge covers the person not the vehicle.


edit.....on reading it again it says you cannot be prohibited from going in to the city centres , but I should think you still need the sticker. It might be like our road tax, disabled people didn't have to pay but still had to have the disk in their windscreen.


----------



## RogerV (Mar 27, 2017)

Tezza said:


> But how will they know? The cameras will look at the reg and see it has not been registered. Maybe French registered vans might be. And again a blue badge covers the person not the vehicle.
> 
> 
> edit.....on reading it again it says you cannot be prohibited from going in to the city centres , but I should think you still need the sticker. It might be like our road tax, disabled people didn't have to pay but still had to have the disk in their windscreen.



How about instead of displaying the sticker people display their blue badge?


----------



## witzend (Mar 27, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Could you please clarify  if I would need an emission sticker anyway on my van, or only if I am going into a restricted city.
> I have not been able to fathom out the German system either except to understand that it would cost me €30.
> Clarification would be appreciated.



Buy German one direct from Berlin site many cities are affected its only 6€  Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de

French one also buy direct 4.80€  https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/demande-ext/cgu

https://www.umwelt-plakette.de/file...lder/UZ-Karten-Dtl/LEZ_english_01-06-2016.pdf


----------



## Tezza (Mar 27, 2017)

RogerV said:


> How about instead of displaying the sticker people display their blue badge?


i don't think the cameras work like that. They read number plates only. And if you haven't bought the sticker I'm assuming it will show up. How you would then go about sorting when you get home I don't know.


----------



## TJBi (Mar 27, 2017)

Tezza said:


> i don't think the cameras work like that. They read number plates only. And if you haven't bought the sticker I'm assuming it will show up. How you would then go about sorting when you get home I don't know.



What cameras?

Paris LEZ:
"Enforcement
Manual by police"
Paris

Grenoble:
"Enforcement
Manual by police"
Grenoble - Emergency Scheme

Lyon:
"Enforcement
Manual by police"
Lyon - Villeurbanne - Emergency Scheme


----------



## Tezza (Mar 28, 2017)

Fair enough . So no cameras.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 28, 2017)

After very helpful advice on getting a sticker. I went to the site, I had a go with the simulation and the third question referred to the V9 reference on my registration document. I don't have a V9. Least ways I can't find it. 
Could this be because my vehicle is 1995? Someone told me that the old vehicles are exempt.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh and I found this on the information site;

 I am disabled: Does it apply to me?
YES. Eligible vehicles still have to display a quality certificate in circumstances where it is required, especially in restricted traffic zones.
However, traffic restrictions do not apply to vehicles with a parking card for people with disabilities.


----------



## witzend (Mar 28, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> After very helpful advice on getting a sticker. I went to the site, I had a go with the simulation and the third question referred to the V9 reference on my registration document. I don't have a V9. Least ways I can't find it.
> Could this be because my vehicle is 1995? Someone told me that the old vehicles are exempt.



Did you use private car, I've just tried it for 1995 and it says it doesn't meet the requirements to issue a certificate


----------



## TJBi (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> After very helpful advice on getting a sticker. I went to the site, I had a go with the simulation and the third question referred to the V9 reference on my registration document. I don't have a V9. Least ways I can't find it.
> Could this be because my vehicle is 1995? Someone told me that the old vehicles are exempt.



Euro 1 and earlier (registration date up to 31/12/1996) do not have a CRIT'air classification.
The aim of the scheme is to keep the most polluting vehicles out of the cities that have adopted the system.  This may be at all times, during certain hours, during periods when pollution levels are particularly high...  The most polluting vehicles generally being the oldest, there are few age-based exemptions.

The criteria for the Paris scheme are here: Paris

You will note that there is an exemption for vehicles that are over *30* years of age, *but only* "if used as part of a commercial activity for tourism with a sticker of authorisation behind the windshield".
Vehicles "with a parking card for people with disabilities" are also exempt (and there is no mention of any other special authorisation sticker being required).

Expect criteria for other schemes to be different.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 29, 2017)

A little confusing perhaps for the likes of me so thanks for all your help.
I guess I am exempt. I have no intention of going near Paris so perhaps I'll be ok
Now I've got to tackle the German system. It has put me off going at the moment. Perhaps I will have fathomed it out next year.


----------



## witzend (Mar 29, 2017)

France    There's some more info for French citys here it's not Just Paris and I notice the Mont Blanc Tunnel is also included


----------



## witzend (Mar 31, 2017)

Umweltzone (low emission zone) ? Android Apps on Google Play

There's an App here for the German Cities marking their LEZ's


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 31, 2017)

What is an Air Quality Certificate?
The certificate is a round sticker which must be displayed in a prominent position on your vehicle. It is a secure document.
There are 6 different types of certificates. Each certificate corresponds to a vehicle class defined according to air pollutant emissions.
Older vehicles covered by less stringent emissions standards are not eligible for a certificate.


Thanks for your help but I found the above on the website so I guess I am exempt.


----------



## witzend (Mar 31, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> What is an Air Quality Certificate?
> Older vehicles covered by less stringent emissions standards are not eligible for a certificate.
> 
> Thanks for your help but I found the above on the website so I guess I am exempt.



Make sure but Exempt isn't what their saying I read it as Excluded / Not Eligible meaning older than yr 2000 not allowed to enter these Zones I'd welcome a correction


----------



## TJBi (Apr 1, 2017)

witzend said:


> Make sure but Exempt isn't what their saying I read it as Excluded / Not Eligible meaning older than yr 2000 not allowed to enter these Zones I'd welcome a correction



Absolutely right.  They're hardly going to exempt the most polluting vehicles, it would entirely negate the purpose of the scheme.  As to whether those who are registered disabled can claim exemption even with an ineligible vehicle, that might be a possibility, but you would need to be sure of your ground and your ability to put your point across in an appropriate manner.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 1, 2017)

This is getting to be a pain, I have a German one, and a letter of acceptance for the French one, It is on a letter with a temporary badge included. The real one comes sometime in the future??? The trouble with the french one is that is started in Feb end and is not geared up for the huge inundation that they are getting for them. They are totally swamped with applications, they have to issue the for every French vehicle from  mopeds to  road trains, that was enough to start with then there are all the foreign lorries and cars going through the country as well.  I do not see how they can at the moment enforce it if it is they who are causing the lack of actual permits.  The LEZ is the same over here it is brought in and nobody from outside London really knows anything about it, I certainly didn't know until I went in and my Lorry????( MH) was non compliant because it had been put up to 3886 kg.
All part of the Global warming bullshit  from the EU as for London Airport having to have all local vehicles blamed for the emissions there caused by the planes and then they want another  runway put in to make it busier.


----------



## witzend (Apr 2, 2017)

Applied Mon got French one on Saturday


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 2, 2017)

*Aeroplanes do not fly close to many people's noses*



GWAYGWAY said:


> This is getting to be a pain,
> All part of the Global warming bullshit  from the EU as for London Airport having to have all local vehicles blamed for the emissions there caused by the planes and then they want another  runway put in to make it busier.



The misunderstanding is that these pollution regulations are trying to solve a different problem than the real global ,not just Eu, global warming problem. This is about peoples pollution mostly nitrous oxides and particulates being produced in  concentration in city streets where there are many people breathing. NOx and particulates get cleansed from the atmosphere reasonably quickly so that any produced by planes or vehicles outside cities are flushed out before high concentrations are breathed in by many people. Old diesels produce most of these pollutants and car exhausts emit really close to city dwellers noses. So planes do emit greenhouses gases and are a serious problem but not much to do with this different problem. The other significant producer of nox other than transport is gas burning for cooking and central heating in cities.
   The silly thing is if I go to many European countries I will end up not seeing through a large part of my windscreen for all the clean air stickers and motorway vignettes that I will need. You would think the Eu could have one clean air sticker as all stickers are based on the same data And sensible brits would be happy to use it even after we have left the Eu rather than having our own union jack version.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 3, 2017)

Global warming is not rubbish and is very serious. I would love to fit an appliance to my exhaust to capture all these nasty particles if I could. 
By the way does a van run on veg oil still produce these dangerous particles.


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 3, 2017)

*Veg oil even worse*



Moonraker 2 said:


> Global warming is not rubbish and is very serious. I would love to fit an appliance to my exhaust to capture all these nasty particles if I could.
> By the way does a van run on veg oil still produce these dangerous particles.



Yes worse as far as I know. The dpf deisel particulate filter,  fitted from euro 4 onward does catch those nasty particles, the exhaust recycling valve fitted about the same time onward tries to reduce nox by reducing combustion temperatures. Unfortunately mine keeps getting clogged with carbon particles. Later erv s euro 6 fiat, recycle after the dpf. The erv unfortunately can only work when the engine is powerful so I doubt they work so well in stop go city traffic.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 4, 2017)

Nor would it work on mine then as I do not have a powerful engine.


----------

